
Show HN: Test { fuzzyset, sifter, lunr, fuse, levi } output at the same time - fiatjaf
http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/js-search-engines-comparison/
======
fiatjaf
Please allow a few seconds of unresponsiveness for the levi index to be
filled. It's all on memory, but it takes more time than I would like.

Nothing is optimized in any way, this is just a piece of bad code.

